# Bulker crashes into historic house



## David Duncan (Oct 15, 2017)

https://youtu.be/b3TcKVmdAww


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

It is always a terrible and terrifying feeling when something major fails, you know you have done everything you can and it is a case of wait and see what you hit and where everything stops. I only had it happen to9 me once, thank goodness, when I was Pilot. A small almost brand new Danish container ship to berth between two others. On approaching the berth the Captain says the engines wont stop. While he was busy pushing the emergency stop button and calling the engine room by phone, i did what I could with the tugs. We hit the ship ahead a glancing blow and ended up hard aground, luckily on mud. It was only a short period in time but to me it seemsd like forever. I was standing on the bridge wing leaning my head forward onto it thinking what to do next when the Captains hand came on my shoulder and he said thanks Pilot you did everything you could. Made me feel a little better.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Some more on the subject on gCaptain.

http://gcaptain.com/bosporus-strait...139912965&mc_cid=5f669979ae&mc_eid=54fc573c11

I first saw it reported in the good old Daily Mail, who stated that it was a tanker carrying 63tons of grain... But on that I didn't think it worth mentioning until I saw some real facts.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Dec 18, 2006)

Oops!!


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

A well-built house!

I remember being taught, as a young pilot, that if you feel the impact (and the masts start re-coiling like carters' whips!) then quite possibly the damage will not be too severe, because the impact will have been absorbed and release (literally) through the shock waves as seen and felt.

It is when little is felt other than a gentle thud (possibly in dead silence) that matters are probably more serious.


----------



## roscoes (Oct 16, 2006)

Location, location. I wonder if the house had a similar insurance policy to the hotel located at the entrance to Williamstad Curacao. Hope so!


----------



## Rick R (May 25, 2014)

A preventable incident though had appropriate escort towage been provided. Escort towage still seems to be an expensive dark art to some pilotage districts.


----------

